# Boll & Dunlop



## Paul Cilia (Nov 28, 2003)

Found a bottle of OUDE BOLL by the Boll & Dunlop company in schiedam . Anno 1821.
 Can any one help with some background and value. I have searched hi and lo but am stuck now..Thanks


----------



## Paul Cilia (Nov 28, 2003)

Roger,
 Here is a picture. The man in the front is also embossed on the top.

 Boll & Dunlop


----------

